# got abs lets see them



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

lets see them abs...summertime is coming ....booty shorts and sluts are out looking for cock


----------



## Joliver (Mar 29, 2014)

I cant figure out how to upload an MRI to tinypic.  But trust me....they are there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

joliver said:


> I cant figure out how to upload an MRI to tinypic.  But trust me....they are there.



I have an MRI from my adductor tear and you can see my balls.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have an MRI from my adductor tear and you can see my balls.



Pretty certain I have abs....very certain I no longer have balls.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 29, 2014)

A PP thread would have been better...


----------



## italian1 (Mar 29, 2014)

BBs just a show off. Ima start a show us your calf thread soon


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm gonna start a show us your glutes thread.  That's what the ladies really love.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

hahahahaha all PL...come on u bodybuilders lets see some conditioning


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 29, 2014)

Defiantly no abs here.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> A PP thread would have been better...



flyingdragon would have us all beat...he is the pp man


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2014)

italian1 said:


> BBs just a show off. Ima start a show us your calf thread soon



This is a VERY bad idea...


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 29, 2014)

Abs what are those? Looks like this is a thread for Bb and Azog.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 29, 2014)

Never heard of them


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2014)

This thread needs ryanharvey.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 29, 2014)

Best post so far! Winner


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not gay or european..or an angry russian

No abs here


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I'm not gay or european..or an angry russian
> 
> No abs here



i gotta give it to u your fukkin huge...i would kill for your mass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

i guess its a Nj thing...if u dont have abs u dont get the hottest ass in the state...i wont let that happen..i need that ass


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe if I had abs I could have a  wife who didn't look like Wolf Blitzer


----------



## italian1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Now that we all feel fat.  Who wants to start a best desert recipe thread


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2014)

Is that a 10 pack bundy? Lol damn nice let me see what I can come up with


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 29, 2014)

Bundy, I'm 260, married, 40 and drink massive quantities of beer and whiskey on the weekends. I can barely find 'em, let alone see 'em.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

Let me try and find a pic from 1997


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 29, 2014)

Give me about three weeks and I will post


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2014)

Jada let's see them abs dammit!!!!  Great opportunity for u to also get ur post count up


Oh....wait, isn't that what the new member section is for?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Jada let's see them abs dammit!!!!  Great opportunity for u to also get ur post count up
> 
> 
> Oh....wait, isn't that what the new member section is for?


hahahahaha lmao u kill me yaya.....come on jada u future si pro


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll join the party. That's all i got its from a few months ago.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll join the party. That's all i got its from a few months ago.



and we have a winner!! god damn ECKS that is what i want to look like..no homo u have a great body


----------



## Yaya (Mar 30, 2014)

Good job ecks and bb...

Nice abs and even nicer personalities


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ecks and Bundy are ****in peeled!!! Nice work fellas. It's obvious you guys bust your balls in the gym. My wife just told I should have abs like that and then started laughing. Now I feel even fatter, thanks a lot assholes....I'm gonna go eat some hot wings and drink my sorrows away.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm no where near ripped . Lean yes but not ripped like bundy. I eat like shit and stay like that picture year round so can'tcomplain. That pic was from January and I think II'm a little leaner now actually.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm no where near ripped . Lean yes but not ripped like bundy. I eat like shit and stay like that picture year round so can'tcomplain. That pic was from January and I think II'm a little leaner now actually.



you look amazing bro..u got it all mass and ripped..thats my goal


----------



## stonetag (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn you fella's are all ripped up, hard to see mine through all the hair and fat, mostly the fat, but some hair!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 30, 2014)

where is zogs pic!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 30, 2014)

ecks, you look great!


----------



## Azog (Mar 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll join the party. That's all i got its from a few months ago.



Looking solid bro!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2014)

God damn ecks... I'd hit it


----------



## Azog (Mar 30, 2014)

Forgive the slight water . I am in full bulk mode and on NPP. Pic snapped 5 min ago after I ate 2 cups jasmine rice, 8oz sirloin and cup of pineapple.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2014)

Zog that is insanely lean for a bulk. Nice job man. I know how hard this bulk has been for you and spongy to put together.


----------



## Azog (Mar 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Zog that is insanely lean for a bulk. Nice job man. I know how hard this bulk has been for you and spongy to put together.



Seriously! He almost refused to believe that we were actually gonna feed a 200lb guy 5500 cals a day hahaha.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 30, 2014)

zog is the man!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

I love how u guys take care of them abs...this is what i live for..so many guys workout with guts and i see no point to it...condition yourself and u look 100x better and bigger....ecks and zog u guys are my heros


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking tight as hell azog. Very nice. 

I rarely do any ab work and if it is its more of a core workout with bands.  This thread has inspired me to add some ab work though. Thanks bundy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2014)

Azog said:


> Seriously! He almost refused to believe that we were actually gonna feed a 200lb guy 5500 cals a day hahaha.


Your like me zog.  When I bulk I have to get over 6k cals. I stick around 5 to 6k just to maintain now and it gets hard at times.


----------



## dazzler771 (Mar 30, 2014)

Taken yesterday fellas


----------



## dazzler771 (Mar 30, 2014)

taken yesterday fellas


----------



## Azog (Mar 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your like me zog.  When I bulk I have to get over 6k cals. I stick around 5 to 6k just to maintain now and it gets hard at times.



Lucky for me, I can never eat enough. I am always ready for more food haha.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 30, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> View attachment 1057
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Azog (Mar 30, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> View attachment 1057
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking awesome dazzler!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2014)

Cot damn dazzler your mid section is fukking tiny. Very nice work.


----------



## dazzler771 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks ecks, only 180lb and just cant get past that, so frustrating bud


----------



## Azog (Mar 30, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> Thanks ecks, only 180lb and just cant get past that, so frustrating bud



I look like a stick figure at 180lbs! You look pretty thick brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

dazzler771 said:


> View attachment 1057
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice man !!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

1 more for the lean guys...ALL u bloated bastards know the ladies love us more


----------



## Seeker (Mar 30, 2014)

View attachment 1061


Ok I'll play. Not much here yet but this is me at 257lbs I'm two weeks into my current diet and run so I might be back in a few weeks.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well after seeing you freaks I almost didn't wanna join the party. But **** it. My skinny ass last year post surgery. Nothing to brag about 





And sweet mother of Christ ecks. I'd kill for those delts!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 30, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I love how u guys take care of them abs...this is what i live for..so many guys workout with guts and i see no point to it...condition yourself and u look 100x better and bigger....ecks and zog u guys are my heros



Btw, just because some one isn't sporting abs doesn't mean they aren't conditioned. Strap a 400lb baby grand piano board to your back and walk that bitch up 5 flights of stairs and now you've proven to me you're conditioned.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Btw, just because some one isn't sporting abs doesn't mean they aren't conditioned. Strap a 400lb baby grand piano board to your back and walk that bitch up 5 flights of stairs and now you've proven to me you're conditioned.



i hear ya..I just do it to get hoes


----------



## Seeker (Mar 30, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i hear ya..I just do it to get hoes



Fat chicks with tits


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Fat chicks with tits



i like the fat ones too...they give good head


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 30, 2014)

Almost 6 weeks in on my bulking cycle.  Up from 192 to 204 and have only got 1/4" on the waistline.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 30, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i like the fat ones too...they give good head




The best head! No doubt


----------



## stonetag (Mar 30, 2014)

Not much of a six pack, maybe in a couple of months!


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'll join the party. That's all i got its from a few months ago.



Damn Ecks! Looking good brah! ( no homo).. Dude u have those cartoon-ish looking muscles like Mr. O Phil Health. Great job buddy!


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 1, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> View attachment 1043
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job Brotha B!!! I can't wait til mine come in. Im definitely posting them asap!


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 1, 2014)

wow you guys look good.......


----------

